# Trap style for kit box?????



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

What is the best style of trap to use for Rollers? Bob trap,sputnik? And,what are the pros and cons of the different types? Sorry for asking so many questions,I just want to figure out the best setup for my birds.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Different strokes for different folks...you will have to choose what you like best. I know with bob traps some birds are reluctant to trap (they don't like the bobs running across their backs) This can be overcome with proper training. 
The sputnik uses a drop trap principle the birds "drop" into the loft. Sputniks are popular in the Netherlands. Both work well.


----------



## Birds Forever (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks....I just wasn't sure which to use. But I think I'll use the bob trap.


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have used a drop trap on kit boxes for years. Very few birds have ever been able to get back out. I have also seen a lot of roller guys use 4 inch 45degree PVC pipe as their drop trap. They will cut two 4 inch holes side by side and mount the PVC pipe ine the opening angled toward the floor of the loft. Charlie


----------

